# Links > Tutorials >  Υπολογισμός παραμέτρων ζεύξης με EXCEL

## ntrits

> Title: *Υπολογισμός παραμέτρων ζεύξης με EXCEL*
> Post by: *dravalos* on *17:47 22/11/2009* Θέλοντας να υπολογίσω τα υλικά για δύο link 5.5 και 10km χρειάστηκα ένα γρήγορο εργαλείο που να προσομοιώνει τις πραγματικές συνθήκες ζεύξης σε πόλη (θόρυβος, εμπόδια κτλ.).
> Συνδίασα xls φόρμες του acinonyx, του ngia και μιας internetικής.[edit: και socrates σε θεωρία]
> Μετά προστέθηκαν η νομοθεσία, λίγη θεωρία, κανόνες ασφαλείας και το αποτέλεσμα είναι το xls που επισυνάπτω.
> Το αρχείο δεν απευθύνεται και τόσο στους γνώστες. Είναι νομίζω, χρήσιμο σε όποιον μπαίνει στο χώρο των GHz.
> Προσπάθησα η θεωρία να είναι ουσιαστικά η περίληψη που χρειάζεται κάποιος, για να "ξέρει τι κάνει" και να είναι νόμιμος.
> Οποιαδήποτε ανακρίβεια εντοπιστεί, εννοείται θα τη διορθώσω για να φύγει και η ρετσινιά του "beta4".
> 
> 
> ...


.

----------

